# Will his ears ever go up?



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

:help:My German Shepherds ears have been down since he was born, he has pretty large ears, quite thin and the base of his ears are not up on top of his skull. They sometimes wiggle around, stick out to the sides or stand for a few seconds but they've never gone through the "crazy ear phase" 
I started trying to get them up at 5 1/2 months, First we tried the foam roller w/paper tape, but that lasted half a day, he hated it and scratched it like crazy. Than we tried the tee-pee method which lasts a few days before we have to "touch it up", but then after about a week, his ears will cave over the top of his head.. than there's so much glue buildup, he's soaked in baby oil and sticky glue clumps and bald spots from our attempt to remove it.
so it takes days for us to put them back up.
he's now 8 months, he's had the base of his ears glued to the top of his head with breathe right strips in his ears for 3 weeks(longest time they've been up) and nothing, droopy as ever.
we left them down for a day and put them back up(today) a combination breathe right strips and the "tepee method". So he looks ridiculous!
Is it just too late? is there something else I should be doing? 
I also started giving him Knox gelatin, vitamin C and plain yogurt a few days ago. Any feedback would be helpful!
Here he is with the breathe right strips and ears glued to his head







[/IMG]
Here's his ears down








Aaannd when he was about 4 months, no the ear isn't photoshop, they were just THAT over sized! :laugh:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You probably have a soft-eared dog. If you get tired of him, send him my way. Floppy-eared sables are my absolute favorite. :wub: My heart dog Cash was a floppy-eared sable Shepherd.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Do you feed him high quality food ? I heard nutrition helps and i also have a dog with soft ear so i feel you hehe but if ypu have seen it up then it will go back up.


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Emoore said:


> You probably have a soft-eared dog. If you get tired of him, send him my way. Floppy-eared sables are my absolute favorite. :wub: My heart dog Cash was a floppy-eared sable Shepherd.


Hahaha, fraid he's here to stay, perk ears or not. 
I would love it if his ears stood though! :/


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Do you feed him high quality food ? I heard nutrition helps and i also have a dog with soft ear so i feel you hehe but if ypu have seen it up then it will go back up.


He's been on trialed on several different foods due to his sensitive tummy, but they've all been large breed puppy, should he be on regular puppy food? Or should I switch him to adult now? I've found a grain free dog food that I'd love to put him on, but I'm not sure if he's old enough for that yet..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Give him some raw fresh beef knucklebones to gnaw on. It'll help strengthen his head muscles, and the cartilage in the joints will help him nutritionally. Just don't let them dry out and splinter(several days later) fresh is best!


----------



## Puppypawzx (Nov 12, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Give him some raw fresh beef knucklebones to gnaw on. It'll help strengthen his head muscles, and the cartilage in the joints will help him nutritionally. Just don't let them dry out and splinter(several days later) fresh is best!


Thanks, I'll have to try that soon! I can continue to give him the yogurt, Gelatin and Vitamin C with this right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppypawzx said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try that soon! I can continue to give him the yogurt, Gelatin and Vitamin C with this right?


of course!


----------

